# Luckycraft Lures



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You know....I've always said I'm glad when I lose them. Well yesterday I really proved to myself that I hate the darn things. 

42 miles away from anybody I was casting just a few before I set up camp, one fish after another. I couldn't stop, I was waiting for the BIG one to hit. Well, it hit alright. I was releasing a 10" monster brown when it pulled one way and I pulled the other. Nasty, sharp treble hooks. The brown took the bottom hooks and I took the upper hooks, all the way to the bone on my index finger. The hook was buried. 

Still messing around trying to unhook the fish I was kind of limited to what I could do, so I cut the line, finally got the brown released and put back in the water. Tools....I carry tons of 'em, but I couldn't find what I needed to cut this lure off my finger. And I couldn't pull it out, it was stuck in the bone. I reloaded all the camping gear and headed to Roosevelt to find somebody with some tools, still packing this Luckycraft on my index finger. 

A mechanic at Big 0 in Roosevelt was able to loan me some cutters to cut the lure off (thanks) and get me on the road again with the treble still embedded. The Insta-care in Roosevelt was willing to help but there were a few customers ahead of me so I headed home. 

Three hours later I could feel the bone and cartilage (?) being torn apart as the doc removed that nasty thing.

I only have one more Lucky left in my tacklebox, I'll sure be glad when I lose that stupid thing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I got ill reading this... WOW! :shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Those hooks are some of the sharpest I have ever encountered. That kind of thing gives me the willies, so I am more careful with fish hooks than I am with knives. Been stuck too many times to want to experience it again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yikes


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

For a brown? At least you didn't go through all this for a lowly cutt. Throw those Luckys in the ditch and just get some jigs. Just one simple hook to deal with.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... A good brown would like to see some pics... Sounds like you will be out of commission for a while...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That'll teach ya a lesson for catching MY fish!


----------

